
Bank That Froze Julian Assange's Bank Account Has Now Been Taken Down By Hackers - lotusleaf1987
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-bank-that-froze-julian-assanges-bank-account-has-now-been-taken-down-by-hackers-2010-12
======
Mithrandir
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1977647>

------
jmg
this is the doing of 4chan, right?

